# Großes DVD-Paket - 150€ inkl! (viele Steelbooks, Collectors- + Special Editions)



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. Mai 2009)

*Großes DVD-Paket - 150€ inkl! (viele Steelbooks, Collectors- + Special Editions)*

Großes DVD-Paket - 150€ inkl! (viele Steelbooks, Collectors- + Special Editions)
Ich verkaufe mehr als billig folgende DVD-Sammlung an denjenigen, der sich als erster meldet:

.

*1.) Casino Royale Limited 2-Disc-Collectors-Edition* (inkl. Bond-On-Set-Hardcover-Buch, Making of, geschnittene Szenen usw.)
*2.) Der Pate 1-3 DVD-Collection* (5 DVDs in edlem, schwarzem Schuber, beinhaltet Die Filme "Der Pate", "Der Pate 2" + "Der Pate 3", Making of, geschnittene Szenen usw.)
*3.) Die Mumie "Bulletproof" Collection* (Steelbook, Sammlernummer 08206, beinhaltet die Filme "Die Mumie", "Die Mumie kehrt zurück" und "The Scorpion King")
*4.) The Fast and the Furios Ultimate Collection* (schwarzes Steelbook, beinhaltet Teile 1-3 + Making of + geschnittene Szenen usw)
*5.) Ratatouille 2-Disc-Special-Edition* (Steelbook, inkl. Kurzfilme, zusätzliche Szenen usw)
*6.) Eragon 2-Disc-Special Edition* (3D-Steelbook, unveröffentlichte Szenen, Hinter den Kulissen, Galerie usw)
*7.) Departed - Unter Feinden 2-Disc-Edition* (inkl. zusätzlichen Szenen, Dokumentationen usw)
*8.) Brothers Grimm 2-Disc-Edition* (im edlen schwarzen Schuber inkl. Making of, geschnittene Szenen, Fotogalerie usw)
*9.) Das Phantom der Oper Limited Edition* (im edlen schwarzen Schuber, 135Min Laufzeit)
*10.) Children of men 2-Disc-Special-Edition* (inkl. Dokus, Making of, geschnittene Szenen usw.)
*11.) Die Chroniken von Narnia - Der König von Narnia 2-Disc-Collectors-Edition* (inkl. brandneuen Extras, Making of, Kommentare der Filmemacher usw)
*12.) Liebesgrüße aus Peking* (Steelbook, inkl. chinesischer Originalfassung)
*13.) Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas* (Widescreen-Edition)
*14.) Interview mit einem Vampir Special-Edition* (inkl. Original-Dokumentation "Im Schatten des Vampirs", Kommentaren usw)
*15.) Shrek 3 *(noch originalverpackt und in Folie!)
*16.) Ritter aus Leidenschaft* (inkl. Making of, entfallene Szenen, Musik-Video usw)
*17.) Blood Diamond* (inkl. Audiokommentare vom Regisseur, Trailer usw)
*18.) Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich* (inkl. unveröffnetlichten Szenen, Kommtaren, Outtakes, Hinter den Kulissen usw)
*19.) Der Teufel trägt Prada* (inkl. nicht verwendeten Szenen, Audiokommentaren, Dokus usw.)
*20.) American Pie 1 - Die ungekürzte Version* (inkl. Audiokommentaren, 92 Min. Laufzeit)
*21.) Pearl Harbor *(zweischichtige DVD)
*22.) Die neun Pforten* (Erstauflage)
*23.) Wo die Liebe hinfällt *(93 Min. Laufzeit)
*24.) Die Insel - The Island* (130 Min. Laufzeit)
*25.) Oceans Eleven* (inkl. Original-Doku "The Look of the Con", Hinter den Kulissen, Original-Kommentare von Matt Damon, Brad Pitt, Andy Garcia usw.)
*26.) Oceans Twelve *(120 Min. Laufzeit)
*27.) Sleepy Hollow - Ungekürzte Version* (länger als die Kinofassung, Audiokommentare usw)
*28.) Verführung einer Fremden* (inkl. Making of usw)
*29.) Mission Impossible 2 Widescreen Collection* (inkl. Hintergrund-Doku, Stunts, Metallica-Musikvideo, MI2-Parodie usw)
*30.) Die unendliche Geschichte* (4 DVD-Edition im edlen Pappschuber)
*31.) Das Haus am See* (inkl. nicht verwendete Szenen, Trailer usw)
*32.) Der Exorzist - Der Anfang* (inkl. Hinter den Kulissen, Original-Kommentare usw)
*33.) Plötzlich Prinzessin* (inkl. Making of, zusätzliche Szenen, Kommentare, Musik-Videos usw.)

---> alle Filme hier natürlich gemäß den Forenregeln max. FSK16 <----

*Komplettpaket: 150€ inkl. Versand*
(entspricht 4,54€ pro DVD, obwohl die Special Editions und Steelbooks hier oft schon gut 20-45€ pro Stück kosten, ganz zu schweigen von den Collectors Editions! )

.
Was IHR dann mit den Filmen machen wollt - behalten oder für mehr Geld verkaufen - ist mir egal. Hauptsache ich hab wieder Platz im total überfülltem Schrank. *grins*

GRATIS dazu lege ich noch 7 VHS-Filme (Susi + Strolch, Peter Pan, Findet Nemo, Das grosse Krabbeln usw...)

Möchte das ganze Paket zusammen verkaufen, daher so isses auch so billig. Bei Einzelverkauf müsste ich zuviel durch die Gegend rennen (Post), deswegen verzichte ich auf mehr Kohle, Hauptsache ich muss nur 1x zur Post.
Hab die Filme alle doppelt (oder auf BluRay/HD-DVD) und brauche wie gesagt Platz.
Alle Filme sind in gepflegtem Sammlerzustand, wurden immer gut behandelt.

Bevor sich hier jemand aufregt, es gilt:
*Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.*
Viel Glück!   


.
Beachtet auch meinen anderen Verkaufsthread um Porto zu sparen!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großes DVD-Paket - 150€ inkl! (viele Steelbooks, Collectors- + Special Edition*

Set verkauft, kann geschlossen werden!


----------

